# Bentley/Ky update



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I know it's been awhile, thought I'd update y'all. Mikes surgery went well. It was a rough week before hand because he had to stop all meds before surgery. Anyway, we got through it and he has a brand new hip. 

Things were going well (except Jason had to move out to calm things down here for awhile).

9 days after surgery he was dying to get out of the house so I had to take Bentley to the vet to have his anal sac expressed & I told Mike I'd take him to Meijer’s when I got home, that way he could ride one of those motorized carts and enjoy some time out.

We walked in the vets office, I had the leash wound around my left hand (NEVER AGAIN!) BB spotted a 3 yr old girl and took off to say hi.
Somehow I lost my balance & fell to my left, BB was going to my right. I couldn't put my arms out to break my fall so my left ribs landed on a 2' tall cement planter. I broke 3 ribs and bruised my lung. What an experience! It took my breath away so I couldn't speak and to add insult to injury I actually peed my pants! 

To my knowledge they can't do anything for broken ribs anyway so when I was able I walked home. Took mike to Meijer’s & put up with the pain for 2 days. Finally I couldn't take it anymore & went to the ER.
They admitted me. Jason had to come back to stay with his dad but it didn't go well. 
We're really not sure why mike has started being so mean to Jason but it's terrible.

I was in hospital for 3 days, they wanted me to stay longer to get the pain better under control but I knew what poor Jason was going through so I came home. Jason left again but he goes to the store ect for me to make sure we have what we need.

Ky won’t leave Mikes side. Bentley on the other hand wants absolutely nothing to do with Mike and won’t leave my side.
Jason came today to take the dogs for a much needed walk but Mike flew into such a tantrum we decided to wait until tomorrow and try again.

The Dr says it will take a little while for Mikes meds to get things back under control. I pray that happens soon.
Anyway I just wanted to give a quick update while Mikes napping. Hope everyone is doing well. I miss all of you SO much!! ♥♥

Oh ya....and they both had a birthday!! Bentley is now 2 and Ky is now 7


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nice to see and hear from you Miss Joyce. 

Happy B'day to Ky and Bentley!

I'm sorry to hear you fell, broke your ribs and bruised your lung. Hope you're feeling better. 

Good to hear Mike's surgery went well, sorry things have been so difficult. I hope with time, the meds will help him and things will be better for all of you. 

Take care of yourself, you're always in our thoughts and prayers. Everyone misses you too.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I have not been on this board in a very long time. About a year I think and when I logged in I automatically thought of you and all your Bentley posts. Looks like I have missed a lot. I hope you feel better soon and everything turns around.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to see an update. Take care, Joyce.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Gosh, you seem to fly from one thing into the other...I hope the medication kicks in really fast. Try to take it easy a little. It is sweet how each of you has a dog by your side. Take care!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Joyce, I'm so glad you updated us. I'm sorry to hear that you fell-I can relate to the pain of a bruised rib as Brinkley pulled me down during our awful winter and I had one too! I hope Mike's meds kick in sooner rather that later for yours and Jason's sake. Happy Belated Birthday to Ky and Bentley! We all miss you too!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Think of you often, Joyce.
Sorry about your ribs. They really hurt for a pretty long time. You're lucky your lung was only bruised not punctured. Try not to sneeze.
Glad Mike's operation was a success. I figured he would have to be off his meds before and during the procedure.
Hope things settle down for you. That has to be pretty rough on Jason.
Take care of yourself and stop by when you can. We all think about you and we're all here for you.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I've missed you
I wish there was something I could do to help


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow - you poor thing - as if you didn't have enough going on. Broken ribs is very painful as you now know. Have they taped you? That seems to help some. Hope you're feeling better as well as your husband.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sending you all light, love and mega healing vibes. 
You are often in our thoughts and prayers.

HAPPY birthday boys!!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Sorry you got hurt and having a bit of a rough time at home. Keep your head up, things will turn around.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your broken ribs, etc., Joyce! Also sending healing vibes to you all. And, yes, Happy Birthday to Bentley and Ky!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey, Bentley
This is Max
(Don't tell Mom I can really speak English, she thinks I can only do doggie chat)
My birthday is this week, how about you come over and celebrate with me? We're gonna have cake and ice cream and dancing. Ky is welcome, too, she can be the chaperone. This might get wild!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Im so sorry that its such a difficult time for you. I actually know exactly what your son is going through. I went through it with my Dad. Better now. I think of you and your family often and will continue to keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, yes, happy Birthday to the boys. Joyce, we love getting mail from you but we hate hearing this kind of news. We all hope all the guys will be do okay and certainly yourself. The thing you have to remember about broken or cracked ribs is not to sneeze, cough, laugh, etc. Any of those will cause you to cuss. Haha. SO glad you are going to be alright. Keep in touch. Give Bigger Bentley a hug from big Bentley.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh Joyce, I've been thinking of you and wondering how things were going. Sending thoughts and prayers for you all.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Joyce I just want to wrap you in bubble wrap! I hope you feel better soon, you certainly don't do anything halfway. Hopefully Mike gets back to himself and his hip heals quickly.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Man... I don't know how you keep going. I admire your strength. You are in my thoughts. I hope his meds kick in soon and things calm down a bit.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thinking of you and hope you heal quickly. So sorry to hear this...


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sending you prayers for speedy healing and for Mikes meds.to kick in and help. I am also sending you prayers for some peace in your life. Happy Birthday to the furkids....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Joyce :wave: I was just thinking about you the other day, not seeing you post lately I was hoping everything was alright. So sorry to hear about your fall, my DH fell from a pick/ladders when it colllasped while building our house and cracked a couple ribs. Very painful!!!

Happy 'Belated' Birthdays to Bentley & Ky arty2:


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your troubles!! I hope everything improves _very very_ soon! Thank you for the update. I also think of you often and am sending positive thoughts for your whole family.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone. This is just to blow off a little steam. They just turned off our gas. You'd think they'd be a little understanding but. No. Just one of Mikes RXs is considered experimental so it's not covered. That costs $648.00 every 2 weeks. The Lidocaine patches for my ribs isn't covered for some unknown reason and they're $200.00. 

I remember a time when people cared & you could actually make arrangements to pay if you fell behind. The good old days.
End of rant.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Joyce, I'm so sorry. You just can't catch a break! There should be programs to help people in your situation that need it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh dear, Joyce, you are really getting a bad run of luck. I'm glad Mike's surgery went well and I hope he's leveled off with his meds really soon. And I hope Jason is able to put some distance between his dad's current behavior and focus on his real dad, the one he grew up with. 

You must be hurting quite a lot! Ouch! I've been trying to think who could intervene for you with the gas company. There must be some way to fix that. There must be some fund, somewhere, that aids people in your circumstances. If there is a social worker or case manager at the hospital who is aside to help Mike, perhaps that would be a good place to start. Other options: call the local paper or your local elected representatives. You and Mike don't deserve this. 

Meanwhile, I'm sending hugs and best wishes from California.

:--heart:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Joyce, my thoughts are with you...no one should have to choose between meds and a gas bill. I hope you heal and Mike's meds kick in. Please give Jason my best, it is a difficult condition to live with and sometimes those we love the most, get the brunt of it. Belly rubs to the pups, please take care of yourself....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I just wanted to stop in and say THANK YOU. especially to the PM's. I have started the process someone suggested. THANK YOU. It's hard to think clearly some days


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thank you everyone. This is just to blow off a little steam. They just turned off our gas. You'd think they'd be a little understanding but. No. Just one of Mikes RXs is considered experimental so it's not covered. That costs $648.00 every 2 weeks. The Lidocaine patches for my ribs isn't covered for some unknown reason and they're $200.00.
> 
> I remember a time when people cared & you could actually make arrangements to pay if you fell behind. The good old days.
> End of rant.


Joyce. My husband's medication is 1500.00 a month...out of pocket etc. We applied with the maker of that med and got a card.that discounts it down to a couple hundred and then applied for a grant to help as well. Currently we are paying 40.00 dollars.per month...many drug companies have programs to assist in medication costs.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

When I had cancer, I applied and got the last 4 does of chemo ($20,000 worth) for free. Check around, hopefully there are some programs of some sort that can help you.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry joyce, I hope you find help, money problems, are not easy,and on top of everything else you have going on.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Joyce, I pray you are able to find the help you need.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

You've certainly had a rough time lately.
I hope you heal up quickly and get the help you need.
Give BB and Ky a hug.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Joyce
I am so sorry for all that you are going through.
It certainly is a lot to deal with at one time.
Hopefully some of the medical suggestions here will give you financial relief.
Belated birthday wishes to Ky and Bentley and a big hug from me and Sheldon.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of all this. I hope you get to feeling better real soon and I hope Mikes meds kick in soon too. Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

As others say, check with the drug co andnthey should be able to help you navigate payment help. I am so sorry to hear about your ribs! That is so incredibly painful and just hangs around. Wow. One day at a time eh? I hope you are finding comfort and some joy even in spite of the challenges


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I was truly standing on a ledge the day I wrote this thread and once again you all talked me off of it. ♥

I have followed some suggestions and it looks like there may be help out there after all. The wheels turn slowly but as long as they're turning I'm ok with that.

I believe God wants me to learn something from all of this. I am truly trying but I could use a hint or two 

I love you all!! ♥


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Good to see you posting, Joyce. 
Gotta keep greasing those wheels.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thank you everyone. I was truly standing on a ledge the day I wrote this thread and once again you all talked me off of it. ♥
> 
> I have followed some suggestions and it looks like there may be help out there after all. The wheels turn slowly but as long as they're turning I'm ok with that.
> 
> ...


We love you too.....


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thank you everyone. I was truly standing on a ledge the day I wrote this thread and once again you all talked me off of it. ♥
> 
> I have followed some suggestions and it looks like there may be help out there after all. The wheels turn slowly but as long as they're turning I'm ok with that.
> 
> ...


Joyce
Life can be incredibly hard and trying these days. There are days when there seems to be more problems than we can deal with. Everyone on the forum has these type of days and this is not uncommon to man. This has been the case from the beginning of time. It is important that we all know that God stands fully capable and willing to help us in our struggles, regardless of how big or little it is. He tells us in scripture that *"Not even a sparrow, worth only half a penny, can fall to the ground without your Father knowing it". Matt 10:29. A sparrow is the least of all birds in His Kingdom. *If He goes to such lengths to keep track of a sparrow, think how much He is willing to do for you, who is His most treasured creation. This is just to say that He takes notice of all that goes on in our life and wants us to reach out to Him for help. You are so right, God does want you to learn something from all this but far importantly He is saying to all of us, *"come unto me, all who are weary and heavy laden, and I will give you rest".* I have days similar to yours and wonder what is the use. He just reminds me that He will help us get through that day and its problems and not to worry about the next day. We all love you and support you here on the forum and always wait to hear from you. Keep your gentle spirit about you and never give up.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Life is often a hard road to navigate and the maps suck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear you're making progress. 

Life can be very hard at times, I believe there is a reason for everything that is put before us and feel sometimes we are not meant to know the "why" behind it all, it's all part of the plan. 

We're all here for you, think of you everyday. Whatever your religious beliefs may or may not be, I feel it's always easier navigating the rough times in our life if you have some type of spiritual beliefs.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

From the One Who stills the storm:
John 16:33 These things I have spoken to you, that in Me you may have peace. In the world you will have tribulation; but be of good cheer, I have overcome the world.” 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Joyce,said to let everyone know that mike surgery went well, she is having hardwood floors put in, and she will be on later this week, she broke 3 ribs,she said.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

goldensrbest said:


> Joyce,said to let everyone know that mike surgery went well, she is having hardwood floors put in, and she will be on later this week, she broke 3 ribs,she said.


That is awesome, that we will get to hear from her. Thanks for letting us know and we are so sorry to hear of her accident. :wavey:


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope this is not 3 new ribs and it was from her accident w/Bentley.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know, this is the first e mail I sent her in quite a while, I hate to bother her,she has so very much to handle, maybe you all could send her pm's,and ask for her e mail.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Terry for updating this thread for me ♥

We are all doing well. Mike's surgery went great, meds have kicked back in so he's my Mike 
I think I told y'all about breaking my ribs with BB. Well, the hospital discharge papers said "activity as tolerated" you don't know what you can tolerate unless you try it, right?!
I had a fowl odor in the kitchen that I could not find. Finally I decided to move the fridge and look under there. Sure enough I found the smell. Got it cleaned up, went to push the fridge back into it's place and slipped on the wet floor. Re-cracked my #9 rib. Oh well, now I know I can't tolerate moving a fridge yet 

BB needed his anal sacs expressed 2 weeks after we had it done (the day I broke my ribs). I decided that's crazy money to spend that often so I took him back to the vet & he showed me how to do it myself. It's not pleasant to do but it's not nearly as bad as I had myself worked up about. 

I also ripped up the living room carpet (always hated it) and I'm in process of painting the hardwood floor blue. Yes, blue. I'll show a pic when it's all done but I really like it so far. I mean after all my kitchen counter tops are purple, bathroom is blood red, why not a blue floor


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Good to hear Mike's doing better and pray you heal up soon. Still praying for you guys. I know nothing of color schemes but yours seems very interesting.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad you are all doing good!! I hope your ribs heal up soon. Can't wait to see a picture of your blue floor!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks Terry for updating this thread for me ♥
> 
> We are all doing well. Mike's surgery went great, meds have kicked back in so he's my Mike
> I think I told y'all about breaking my ribs with BB. Well, the hospital discharge papers said "activity as tolerated" you don't know what you can tolerate unless you try it, right?!
> ...


I love lots of color... sounds good to me. You are braver than I! I always wimp out and go with conservative colors. 

So glad your Mike is back. Hope the meds continue to do their thing. Perhaps no more fridge moving for a while...OK? You were missed on here. Good to hear you sound upbeat.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I MISS YOU!
Take care of the ribs, mix some sparklies into that blue paint, and heal, both of you
That's an order

And Max says he sympathizes with Bentley's bummeee bowt dat!


----------



## Anlina (Jul 2, 2009)

Joyce,

I'm so happy that Mike's meds are working again!!! 
I hope your ribs heal soon...Can't wait to see your blue floor!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so pleased to hear that Mike is back
We think of you often and send you loving light and wishes for great blessings and healng.
You are one tough cookie and are an inspiration to so many of us

To me blue represents great strength, integrity and stability which is what we wish for you. Warm fuzzies are regularly being sent your way!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nice to see you again Miss Joyce, you and your family are always in my thoughts and prayers. 

Great to hear Mike's surgery went well and you have your Mike back again. 
Looking forward to seeing pictures of your floors, sounds interesting. 

Take care of yourself and try not to over do it.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey joyce, I like lots of color in my house also, if you like that,go for it girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Joyce, So glad to see you post & that things are getting better! My Dog/Man Cave is Carribian blue,lime green & pink.! So I can't wait to see your floor!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm so glad your husband's issues with his meds have been resolved. Hopefully that is one less thing off your plate right now. We are headed in opposite decorating directions - I just got rid of room after room of blue in the house we are renovating. I went with room after room of white - a different shade in each room. Who knew there were so many shades of white.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad that Mike's meds have kicked back in. I can't wait to see a picture of the floor when you are done!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Things are going slower than I had hoped (don't they always?!) Anyway, half of floor is done. The blue is drying a little darker than I had hoped but it is what it is. Here's a lil preview, the dust pan is in the pix because it's the color of my kitchen counters & I was trying to decide if I wanted to continue with the blue or switch to purple  (this is only 1st coat)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The blue is pretty, I think it's great you enjoy color!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks everyone! Things are going slower than I had hoped (don't they always?!) Anyway, half of floor is done. The blue is drying a little darker than I had hoped but it is what it is. Here's a lil preview, the dust pan is in the pix because it's the color of my kitchen counters & I was trying to decide if I wanted to continue with the blue or switch to purple  (this is only 1st coat)


OOOh, I like. Blue is such a cheery color.


----------



## Anlina (Jul 2, 2009)

I love that shade of blue!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Lookin' good!!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks everyone! Things are going slower than I had hoped (don't they always?!) Anyway, half of floor is done. The blue is drying a little darker than I had hoped but it is what it is. Here's a lil preview, the dust pan is in the pix because it's the color of my kitchen counters & I was trying to decide if I wanted to continue with the blue or switch to purple  (this is only 1st coat)


 
It is so good to hear from you Joyce again. We were all wondering how you and Mike were. Glad to hear things are going better. You are a mainstay on the forum and everyone is interested in hearing from you and seeing and hear of all the crazy things Bentley and Ky get into. Bentley's new hat is the bomb, just in time for winter. Keep in touch.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's good to get some news from you. Sorry about all the troubles butglad to hear things are slowly getting better. Love the blue! Take care.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks all. The painting is going slow but we're almost done. I do like color. My kitchen has had purple counter tops & white cabinets for about 20 yrs now and still every morning when I walk in there it makes me smile 
I bought some new curtains too but I'm waiting until I can put them up to see if I like them. I may overdose on blue  At least it makes Mike happy & that's all that really matters!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Joyce
So happy to hear Mike is doing so much better.
Your kitchen floor is awesome. Decorating is such fun and gives you a
change that lifts the spirits.
Have fun with it !!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I may have chosen the wrong color. The dogs walk through the room and every single dog hair shows on this color. I think swifter will become my best friend 
I will be putting down area rugs because walking on the bare floor freaks out both dogs, it would be funny if they didn't keep me awake all night pouting about it lol


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ha ha...pouting pups. Ky looks wonderful is your new sig pic. How is she doing these day? No back pain I hope. And Bentley looks like...Bentley.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Blue is healing 

And if you can see the fur, you can sweep it up easier!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Joyce 

Glad to hear you're on the mend. Nothing like sprucing up a room in a different way to add a little gusto to life. Looking forward to seeing the finished design


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, there will be no pics of my floor in the foreseeable future, sorry. It is horrid, horrid, horrid...and that's the nicest thing I can say.
I have never allowed anything in my house to be painted with "eggshell" or "flat" paint. I just don't like the look of it and I find it impossible to clean.

I was told we needed to use deck & floor paint, ok that's fine. Then I was told DO NOT BUY GLOSS!!! Ok, what do I know about painting a floor...no gloss.

Well now I have a BLUE floor, 2 dogs that are shedding and a floor I can't get dog hair off of. Today I used 3 different brooms, a swifter, 4 different kinds of mops. Got on my hands & knees with paper towels. The dog hair sticks to this floor like velcro :doh:

I don't even like to walk on it barefoot so I always have my slippers on. Now I understand why the dogs were pouting, I've joined them. 
I feel like getting about 15 different colors of sample paint and just throwing it around the floor. No doubt it would be a huge improvement.

Oh, BTW...Mike loves it :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh crap!
that's all I can say about that!

When we built our house, no one told us you can't wash flat paint
I told my husband that I'm just gonna paint flowers on top of the dirt marks, maybe people will believe they're stems!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh, No!*



Bentleysmom said:


> Well, there will be no pics of my floor in the foreseeable future, sorry. It is horrid, horrid, horrid...and that's the nicest thing I can say.
> I have never allowed anything in my house to be painted with "eggshell" or "flat" paint. I just don't like the look of it and I find it impossible to clean.
> 
> I was told we needed to use deck & floor paint, ok that's fine. Then I was told DO NOT BUY GLOSS!!! Ok, what do I know about painting a floor...no gloss.
> ...


Joyce, on no, I feel so badly for you!! 
Is there anything you can do to salvage it?


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I would seal it with a clear, semi-gloss acrylic (water-based) floor finish. Just like they would use on a stained/finished hard wood floor. Here is one from Lowes: 
Shop Varathane 128-fl oz Interior Semi-Gloss Porch and Floor Clear Water-Base Paint at Lowes.com=
Varathane brand has been around a long time. 
You apply it the same way as paint. This should help seal the paint so you can clean it. Plus it will give some durability to protect the paint, and put some shine on it for you. If you have some boards laying around, paint it with the blue paint. Then get a quart (hopefully they sell smaller cans) and see if it works, as well as gives you the finish you were expecting. Good luck!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Well, there will be no pics of my floor in the foreseeable future, sorry. It is horrid, horrid, horrid...and that's the nicest thing I can say.
> I have never allowed anything in my house to be painted with "eggshell" or "flat" paint. I just don't like the look of it and I find it impossible to clean.
> 
> I was told we needed to use deck & floor paint, ok that's fine. Then I was told DO NOT BUY GLOSS!!! Ok, what do I know about painting a floor...no gloss.
> ...


Oh dear...DIY project gone wrong. :doh: But thank you for the laugh.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

hi all! ♥ Just stopped in for a quick hello. All is well here. I went back to work to relieve some stress by getting out a little bit. I'm unloading semi trucks for minimum wage so I get a lot of frustrations out  
Normally I'm at work at 6am but today the truck is running late so I thought I'd say hi. Will try to find some time towards the end of the week to get on here more. Love to all!
Golden hugs


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi!!! So glad to see your face!!!

((((Hugs)))))

Glad things are going well.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Good to hear from you.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

So nice to see a post from you and that all is well!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Probably the best thing for you. Sorry about the floor issue, but I'm glad Mike likes it. I think of you every time I'm on here and pray you are doing well.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So glad to see you post Joyce, I am sure getting out is good for you! Give the pups a scritch from me.....Dawn


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great to see you back, am glad all is well!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Joyce, been awhile since we have heard from you. Everyone was getting anxious, wondering where you were. Thanks so much for giving us a note. We understand your need to work but we are still concerned about you. Work is good therapy, we all know, but just be careful. We send our best to you, your husband and the boys. Keep in touch. God Bless!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Joyce!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi back atcha, Joyce. Glad to know you are getting your frustrations out at work. You're an amazing woman! Nice to see you post. We know you don't have ea lot of free time. 

{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Love ya back, Joyce


----------



## Anlina (Jul 2, 2009)

So glad to hear all is well! I worry about your sweet family.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your floor - I feel your pain as I have had many DIY project fails. Our3Dogs has the right idea, as it will provide a surface that won't attract hair so much. And nothing better than good old physical hard work to relieve some stress. Stay well.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Glad to hear from you!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Joyce. Take care of yourself.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

sending one huge cyber hug to you and Ky and Broadway. We've missed you!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update Joyce. Nice to hear from you. Think about you often. Give Bentley & Ky big hugs from Capt Jack & Sweetie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to read your update Joyce, I think of you often.
You, Mike and your family are always in my thoughts and prayers. 

Take care of yourself


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So glad to see your post, I think of you so often.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thinking of you today, Joyce. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Happy Thanksgiving - Joyce*

Joyce, I didn't want to get caught up in the Thanksgiving Day crazies and not check in. It has been awhile since we have heard from you and pray that you and Bentley, Ky, and hubby are doing well. In times like these we are careful to let our friends know that we are thinking of them and how much they mean to us. Let us hear from you soon as we all miss that spice that you add to the forum. God Bless! :wavey:


----------

